# First spawn. HM x HM



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Judt wanted to keep a spawn log of my first ever spawn. Multicolor HM x red dragon HM. This is not for purely form but more so to start producing a line and work on it with finnagge and form after and after spawn and spawn. Thank you for looking

DAY 1 

The female is in the chimney and showing signs of readiness for breeding, the male is showing interest in her


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

That male halfmoon is beautiful! Good luck with the breeding. I hope that you are succeessful with it.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Cool! Good luck.


Thank you! 


Angelclown said:


> That male halfmoon is beautiful! Good luck with the breeding. I hope that you are succeessful with it.


Thank you! So far it's not successful, the male hasn't built a bubblenest and is no longer showing interest in the female


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

Give it time, he should show interest and blow a bubble nest.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

He still hasn't built one. If he doesn't build one by thursday. I'm calling this a failed attempt


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

take him out of the tank.....slap the snot out of him and cuss at him...tell him that if he don't get his act together he is gonna be sushi....then put him back in the tanks and see what he does...no spawn...wrap his butt up in seaweed......lol
fish just love to be uncooperative..


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL. I took him out if the tank for a few hours, during that time he was floating in an empty ten gallon in his little cup. When I let him back in the spawning tank. He went right away to building a bubblenest


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

How long have you conditioned them? I have found it easier to spawn my fish in a 20 gallon as I can slowly fill the tank up. What foods do you have for the fry? Where will you keep the fry once they are mature?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

DANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! them's some mighty familiar questions...where did i seen them before ??


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

do I really need to answer these questions? I already know what I'm doing and I honestly don't need help with 25+ tanks, tons of jars, many friends, access to multiple LFS's I think I'll have homes for the fry.


BTW - they bred


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah man let me translate your message:
*answering questions that i have no interest in**answering questions that i have no interest in**answering questions that i have no interest in**answering questions that i have no interest in**answering questions that i have no interest in*

*mentions the most important part that others try months to achieve like a for-the-record quote, in 3 words*

you are like: oh man, and by the way, hear this unneeded detail, i have achieved to breed the most difficult-bred fish
lol hahahahaa


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Hahaha this is soooooo familiar sounding    Where's the popcorn? lol

If you are sure that you are ready for this, then by all means, go ahead. It seems that we wrong for the most part with one breeder, perhaps fishy friend doesn't need to answer those questions, betta man. I think he can say yes to all of the planning and homing questions.

Honestly, I don't think fishy friend needs very much guidance. I'm pretty sure he will be fine and he seems to have enough equipment and planning done for the project he is undertaking. If he fails completely, then we can laugh and say "I told you so." But taking past lessons learned into account, I'd say we should reserve judgement for a little while longer.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL. I FAILED. Not the way you think, I made a risky spawn by breeding a known egg eater, I believe out of 5 breeding attempts in all he only didn't eat the eggs once with the previous owner, I wouldn't call this a fail from misinformation or a very small amount of knowledge. The breeder warned me, and told me not to get attached to this spawn as most of the time he has eaten the eggs, he ate them, LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

FF2: just try with another male betta.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

No, just watch when they spawn and remove the male. If he eats them as soon as they come out of the female, suck them up with an eye dropper. It worked for me and I have fry still. You're right guys, those questions do sound familiar. Now where did they come from......... I wasn't judging, I was asking questions.


----------

